# Best pnw flat light lens available



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smith blue sensor or chromapop storm.


----------



## gallagorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi pink prism


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oakley Prizm lenses are pretty rad. I've only yet have the sapphire (?; the blue ones) and HI yellow but found the Prizm to be better for contrast. Will get a Pink Prizm for storms.
Had Smith before, the red and blue sensor, but like the Oakley better.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I like the Smith Blue Sensor, and more recently the Chromapop Storm Yellow and Storm (which is the Chroma version of the Blue Sensor).

The Skier uses Oakley Prizm Hi Pink Iridium and says they work fine for him. We ride in whiteout quite a bit.


----------



## gallagorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

Actually best lense imo would be vivid pink giro. Compared them to my hi pink Oakley at Stevens flat light, and the giros were superior - just wasn't about to buy another pair of goggles


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Varza said:


> I like the Smith Blue Sensor, and more recently the Chromapop Storm Yellow and Storm (which is the Chroma version of the Blue Sensor).


I have the Chromapop Storm (Blue), but felt it was too dark in that afternoon flat light. Really hard to see the undulations. I've been super tempted to get the Yellow Storm because it def lets more light through. What has your experience been between the two?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I have the Chromapop Storm (Blue), but felt it was too dark in that afternoon flat light. Really hard to see the undulations. I've been super tempted to get the Yellow Storm because it def lets more light through. What has your experience been between the two?


Was thinking I'd post a complete review when I got the time.

Problem is, I tested Yellow on a day with a tad more light than the Blue (Storm). Yes, yellow lets more light in, but I was quite impressed with its range. I could comfortably see in anything other than direct sunlight.

The Storm did well in, well... a storm. In complete whiteout/very very flat light I lost the ability to see shadows and definition and thought I might have been better off with the yellow.

Bottom line - no lens can make light for you, but I get the impression these Chroma lenses make the most out of the available light, more so than my non-chroma lenses. 

I'll be bringing the yellow when storms are forecasted from now on (I didn't on this trip cause what was forecasted was sun/clearing and we instead ended up getting dumped on. Can't complain).


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks... I'm definately gonna pick up some yellow storms. I LOVE the everyday red/orange lens.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Thanks... I'm definately gonna pick up some yellow storms. I LOVE the everyday red/orange lens.


The chromapop storm is great, but this year I picked up the yellow and rose and have found these two to be better than any lens I've ever owned.


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

For changing conditions in the Oakley prizm line I believe the jade green is best. I have the snow blue sapphire (I think it's called) and have no complaints though, I've done night runs in it fine as well. Works best ar bright light conditions.


----------

